# New Savage Stevens 411 Upland Sporter side by side



## colman (Jan 27, 2004)

Anybody held one of these yet? They sure look good for the price. Can you believe it, they are made in Russia.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes they are an upgraded Baikal. Not quite a top of the line firearm but nice for the price.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I really like the 411, and have mine on laywaway. A lot of gun for the money...


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

In reality they are a Stevens Shotgun made by Baikal Arms of Russia, not an upgraded Baikal.


----------

